# Politics and News > World Affairs >  French Jew viciously beaten by islamic trash for being Jewish

## Calypso Jones

The victim talks about the experience.

----------


## Calypso Jones

World responds, not exactly appropriately, but as expected.


Via Ynet:
Israel’s staunch ally, America, was the sole buffer against five resolutions which passed Friday against the Jewish State at the UN’s top human rights body.
Four of the resolutions, which focused on Israel’s treatment of Palestinians, passed 46-1, with the US the only country to vote against.

On the final day of the body’s winter session, the American representative to the body condemned controversial Agenda Item 7, which required a discussion of Israel at every gathering, saying that such resolutions are not only biased “but they work against our collective efforts to advance a peaceful resolution of the Arab-Israeli conflict.”

Paula Shcriefer, the US representative to the UN’s Human Rights Council, called on the council’s members to “avoid actions that hinder” such an outcome, in a short speech in which she argued that “council continually singles out Israel for criticism without acknowledging the violent attacks directed against its people.”

She noted that “none of the world’s worst human rights violators, some of whom are the objects of resolutions at this session have their own stand alone agenda item at this council,” and emphasized that “only Israel, a vibrant and open democracy, received such treatment.”

----------


## Roadmaster

He had some youths in a gang car towed and they came back and attacked him.

----------


## QuaseMarco

With the moral decay of the USA in hyper-gear one of the things that redeems us in the eyes of the Almighty is our support for Israel. Although our support outwardly appears to be wavering with the Dawg-in-Chief as our leader, I believe it will survive his rule. I, as many others are awaiting for the day that Islamic Brotherhood loving scoundrel is out of the White House. A strong Republican (hopefully Tea Party Republican) showing in 2014 should help us weather this storm.

----------


## Roadmaster

http://atgsociety.com/2010/02/christ...ack-in-france/

To say there is not a problem there listen to what these face.

----------


## QuaseMarco

> http://atgsociety.com/2010/02/christ...ack-in-france/
> 
> To say there is not a problem there listen to what these face.


Does this sound familiar with what is going on here now?




> "Whereas under the old notion of tolerance a Frenchman had to disagree with someone in order to tolerate, allow or put up with the different viewpoint, the new meaning of tolerance does not allow for such disagreement; rather, it asserts that a person must actually accept all values and viewpoint as being equally legitimate (the obvious exception is that we are not supposed to tolerate the older notion of tolerance, since the older notion assumed what is now an allegedly intolerant antithesis.)"


I think however that the USA may have a stronger base upon which to counter this. Christianity is far stronger here than it has been in France in the modern era. Look at the recent victory of that Duck Dynasty guy, Phil Robertson for example.

Another observation on the positive side for the USA is that the influx of foreigners here - mostly Mexican - are strongly Christian/Catholic.

----------


## Roadmaster

> Does this sound familiar with what is going on here now?
> 
> 
> 
> I think however that the USA may have a stronger base upon which to counter this. Christianity is far stronger here than it has been in France in the modern era. Look at the recent victory of that Duck Dynasty guy, Phil Robertson for example.
> 
> Another observation on the positive side for the USA is that the influx of foreigners here - mostly Mexican - are strongly Christian/Catholic.


 Yes but Christians are fighting back after Muslims killed Christians in Africa. Now it's a problem when they fight back. Nothing was said when Christians were being killed.http://nypost.com/2013/12/09/christi...ican-republic/ It's only when they fight back does anyone get involved.

----------


## QuaseMarco

> Yes but Christians are fighting back after Muslims killed Christians in Africa. Now it's a problem when they fight back. Nothing was said when Christians were being killed.http://nypost.com/2013/12/09/christi...ican-republic/ It's only when they fight back does anyone get involved.


This is extreme....... and inevitable. Human beings are technologically advanced but still in the stone age emotionally. We are little more than infants with nukes.

----------


## Roadmaster

People can't cry when they are attacked when they are the ones who wanted them there and promoted it. The Jews there lobbied for them to be there. Everything was fine as long as it was the Christians being targeted. Just like the Church members that were hit by stones on their way out. The many attacks and killings in France but let one of them get beat up it's a major story. They were also behind the taking away guns and weapons the disarming of Christians in Africa knowing Christians didn't attack first and many were dead before they got together to fight back.

----------


## lostbeyond

Well, looks like international media is owned by the jews.  So international opinion also is owned by the jews.  When is he gonna get his 2nd beating, that one for being french?  Equally deserving.

----------


## catfish

> With the moral decay of the USA in hyper-gear one of the things that redeems us in the eyes of the Almighty is our support for Israel. Although our support outwardly appears to be wavering with the Dawg-in-Chief as our leader, I believe it will survive his rule. I, as many others are awaiting for the day that Islamic Brotherhood loving scoundrel is out of the White House. A strong Republican (hopefully Tea Party Republican) showing in 2014 should help us weather this storm.


Umm.... space won't allow my reasoned rejection of your initial statement

----------

